# Question about Birth Control



## Orchid_28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been taking birth control for almost one year...I was wondering if I can just skip the placebo pills (I think that's what you would call it...the days where you are suppose to start your period) and go to the next pack?


----------



## ashschu (Jun 23, 2009)

You should check with your doctor if your pill will work this way. Depending on the type and amount of hormones in your pill you will either be able to postpone your period....or you will seriously confuse your body and end up with like a 3 week period + spotting (or something else undesireable along those lines)

You should prolly just be able to call your drs office and get some advice on whether or not your prescription would be alright for this


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jun 23, 2009)

im on dianette and i do this, with no problems at all. but yeah i would check with your doctor about your specific pill to make sure its okay!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have tried doing that before (so I wouldnt be on my period during my wedding/honeymoon) and it didn't work.  I ended up being on my period 4 days longer than I normally am.   I tried it again a different time and again, it didn't work.  My period came just like always.  I guess it works for some people, but not for me.


----------



## CrissyM (Jun 23, 2009)

I've done it with no spotting or anything.  Probably best to call your doctor first but I only skipped for "emergencies"   I went on a 2 week vacation and I didn't want to lose my *only* week of swimming up there ! lol

It messes up your cycle but if you have been on the pill long enough and it's regular..  You should start next month but on a different week.  I skipped a couple of times so I would start during the last week on the month. I'm off the pill and it's been that way for a year now.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 23, 2009)

I did it before as well with no problems but talk to your Dr.  Depending on what pill you are on or how long you have been on it there may be issues for you trying it.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jun 23, 2009)

A placebo pill is just that, a placebo.

Definition of placebo:a substance having no pharmacological effect but given merely to satisfy a patient who supposes it to be a medicine.

These pills are placed in your birth control pack only to keep you in the habit of taking your pills at the same time everyday i.e. to help you stick to your routine. 

If you were to skip these pills, there would be no consequence or reaction.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been doing this for about 10 years.  I take three cycles at a time before stopping.  My period does last 7 - 8 days, but that is only a day or two longer than it used to anyways.  Sometimes I get my period before the three cycles is up, so I just stop taking my pill for 7 days, then start again.

This being said, this is all something I went through my Dr to do and she put me on a monophasic pill .. I used to be on a triphasic and it really does not work well with that kind.  My understanding is that there are actually pill out there now designed just for this (Seaonelle, or Seasonique - something to that effect).  Definitely check with your Dr.  It has been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Jun 23, 2009)

most definitely check with your doctor first, but skipping the "sugar pills" too often can be unhealthy for body, especially since it's natural to have a regular period. good luck!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 23, 2009)

You can do this one MOST pills. If it does not work you will simply have break through bleeding. It won't hurt you or anything. IF you want check your BC's website or call your doctor.

You might have trouble if it's a graduated hormone pill like ortho tricylin low. I was on this originally and when i tried it i have a lot fo breakthrough bleeding. I ended up switching to Marvalon because of it (this BC has the same amount of hormones in all pills). The reason it did not work with Ortho is because in the first week you only have a bit of hormones, the second you have more, the third week you have the highest dosage. SO when you skip the sugar pills and start back at week 1, your hormone levels drop to that same small dosage causing almost a "fake" period. It's annoying, but it won't risk anything.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_most definitely check with your doctor first, but skipping the "sugar pills" too often can be unhealthy for body, especially since it's natural to have a regular period. good luck!_

 
I asked my Dr about this and she said that women have more periods now than ever because we are not always either pregnant or breastfeeding like previous generations of women were.  She said that women now tend to have iron deficiencies due to much more frequent periods.


----------



## DancingBrave (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_A placebo pill is just that, a placebo.

Definition of placebo:a substance having no pharmacological effect but given merely to satisfy a patient who supposes it to be a medicine.

These pills are placed in your birth control pack only to keep you in the habit of taking your pills at the same time everyday i.e. to help you stick to your routine. 

If you were to skip these pills, there would be no consequence or reaction._

 
Mostly true. 

While there are no horomones in placebo pills and skipping them won't cause any problems, starting your next pack before its time to could put your cycle out of whack if you're using a combonation horomonal pill like Ortho Tri Cyclen.


----------



## DancingBrave (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_most definitely check with your doctor first, but skipping the "sugar pills" too often can be unhealthy for body, especially since it's natural to have a regular period. good luck!_

 
You don't have a regular period on horomonal birth control. Its withdrawl bleeding due to the removal of horomones. I only point this out b/c its entirely safe to skip them--since they're fake anyway. 

Also, women today have many more periods than in the past. Doctors are still studying what effects those might have on women and are finding it might increase anemia incidence among other things.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 14, 2009)

Check with your doctor to make sure that it is do-able with your pills. I skip my placebo pills every month (not taking pills for a week) and starting on the next pack. I find taking the placebos to be a pain, I have my period during that week so I know when to start them up again, I don't need a reminder. Don't just do the three weeks and move onto the next pack too often, that can be potentially harmful.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 15, 2009)

Depends on what tablets your on,if its one you cant with the doc can give you something to 'skip'.best thing see the doctor x


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 15, 2009)

I've asked my DR and I've done it a few times while on vacation with Yaz with success.


----------



## Chikky (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd check with your doctor, but I know that you can do it. I do it constantly. I am never, ever on the placebo pills (per my dr.) Though mine's for medical reasons, so...  I constantly take the active pills, with only a few days of light breakthrough (if that) every three months. It's definitely do-able.


----------



## perfecttenn (Aug 13, 2009)

I always skip the green pills, or "sugar pills", however I never start a new pack immediately.  I always give my body a rest from the pills and have a period.  The only reason I don't take the placebo pills is b/c I have been taking bc for the past 4 years, so I'm in a pretty good habit of knowing when to take them.  I do the Sunday start, so I know the Sunday after my period has started I that I need to start a new pack.  This works great for me, because my period usually lasts from Tue-Sun/Mon.  In essence, on the hills of my period ending, I start a new pack.  I keep it simple when it comes to BC.  I'm not trying to risk starting a pack right after finishing a pack.  I just believe that's there something good about letting your body "go natural" for a week.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_A placebo pill is just that, a placebo.

Definition of placebo:a substance having no pharmacological effect but given merely to satisfy a patient who supposes it to be a medicine.

These pills are placed in your birth control pack only to keep you in the habit of taking your pills at the same time everyday i.e. to help you stick to your routine. 

If you were to skip these pills, there would be no consequence or reaction._

 

EXACTLY!! Very well said!


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 25, 2009)

I was mostly on triphasic pills while I was on BC (for about 6 years, and I stopped 1 1/2-2 years ago or so). I skipped my placebos every time after the first yearish. I always checked when I switched pills to make sure there were no hormones in them, and I always waited the appropriate amount of time before starting a new pack, as if I was taking the precebos. Having said that, it caused no problems for me, however most of that time I was not sexually active - I originally went on the pill to make my cycle some kind of regular - so make sure you talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 25, 2009)

When I was on the monthly cycle ones, I never took the placebos, and just waited a week and then started a new pack.  I was on Nordette/its generic.  I just have this thing where I don't like to take pills if they're not going to do anything.  Now that I'm on Seasonique (<3 it) I do take the placebos because there's a small dose of hormones in them.  

I've done two packs back to back if I was going on vacation to time my period just right as well.  Doing that is what lead me into just getting Seasonique so I would only have to deal with it 4 times a year and not have to worry about inconvient timing every month.


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I've done two packs back to back if I was going on vacation to time my period just right as well.  Doing that is what lead me into just getting Seasonique so I would only have to deal with it 4 times a year and not have to worry about inconvient timing every month._

 
And the horrible cramps, buying products, etc... Love my Seasonale.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_And the horrible cramps, buying products, etc... Love my Seasonale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, yep, it's amazing how long a box of tampons lasts now!!


----------

